# Will Snails Eat Shrimp Eggs?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Shrimp don't lay eggs. They carry them under their "tummy."

If the eggs are gone and no shrimplets, it could be that your params in your water are out of whack and they are dropping the eggs. 

Do you have fish in the same tank?


----------



## Ductapemaster (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea. So they give 'live' birth then? It's probably my filter sucking them in. It has a sponge, but it's probably too powerful for the tank size. No fish in the tank, just shrimp and snails.

I'll go filterless for a while and see what happens. One of the females is berried right now so it's the perfect chance.

Thanks!!


----------

